# Review: Irix 15mm f/2.4 Blackstone



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

```
Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the Irix 15mm f/2.4 Blackstone wide angle lens. Your options for wide angle prime lenses continues to grow with these new Irix lenses as well as the upcoming <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-14mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-introducing-the-worlds-first-and-only-f1-8-ultra-wide-angle-lens/">Sigma 14mm f/1.8 Art series lens</a>. This Irix lens appears to be a good once, especially when the “low” cost is considered.</p>
<p><strong>Bryan Says:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>While reviewing this lens, I was not being overwhelmingly convinced of its value proposition. But, when I started putting the Irix 15mm f/2.4 Blackstone Lens up against the comparables, I began to see it in a different light. It is not a perfect lens, and I would especially like to see the wide open corner image quality improved. But for the price, its value is easy to recognize. Getting a weather-sealed aluminum-magnesium lens barrel with decent image quality for a relatively low price puts this lens squarely on the consideration list. And for a new lens manufacturer, that is an impressive feat. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Irix-15mm-f-2.4-Blackstone-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://bhpho.to/2o4dV8G">Irix 15mm f/2.4 Blackstone at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## tron (Mar 22, 2017)

With so much coma the lens is DOA practically...


----------



## infared (Mar 24, 2017)

I bought the Rokinon SP 14mm f/2.4....I think is fantastic! Got a nice discount on it, too.
Hope they make a 24mm lens of similar quality in their new SP line, also.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 24, 2017)

infared said:


> I bought the Rokinon SP 14mm f/2.4....I think is fantastic! Got a nice discount on it, too.
> Hope they make a 24mm lens of similar quality in their new SP line, also.



I really like this lens, too. So much so that I paid full price. From whom did you get a discount?

A 24mm would be nice. For me, a 20mm would be even better.

Yes, sorry for going OT.


----------

